# Car boot sale - wrvs



## siobhanwf

*WRVS Car Boot Sale

Saturday May 8th 2010

Carcavelos Clothes Market 10.00h to 14.00h 

€12 per car (Payable on the day) 100% of your pitch price goes to charity!*


Browse for treasures such as toys,

books, baby items, clothing,

household goods, furniture

and much more

including WRVS hot and cold drinks, snacks sandwiches and delicious home made cakes
*
To reserve a place to sell from your car*

Email Simon on [email protected] or phone 919760644

or Kim on [email protected] or phone 962836283 

and leave a message with your name, Tel No or email address. 



If you would like to donate items email Ineke on [email protected]


----------



## yorkshire lass

good thread, and a reminder for the boot sale, had quite forgotten about it


----------



## siobhanwf

Well worth a visit.


----------



## siobhanwf

I have emailed one of the organisers for the exact location to make it easier for out of towners


----------



## siobhanwf

tHE SITE IS LOCATED AT:

south side of carcavelos station IN LISBONISBON 100 meters from st julians school THIS IS WHERE THE CLOTHES MARKET IS HELD


----------



## yorkshire lass

crumbs, didn't realise it was in lisbon. won't be able to go that far, allan not well enough 

will lwait for a more local one to happen


----------



## siobhanwf

yorkshire lass said:


> crumbs, didn't realise it was in lisbon. won't be able to go that far, allan not well enough
> 
> will lwait for a more local one to happen


Table sale on 30th May in the hall at Salir do Porto


----------



## silvers

I've put the poster up in the shop this afternoon.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> I've put the poster up in the shop this afternoon.


Brilliant ...the more the merrier


----------



## siobhanwf

Don't forget the WRVS Car Boot Sale tomorrow


----------



## nelinha

Will be there. Will I recognize any of the expat forum members? Hope it doesn't get rained out
Nelinha


----------

